# Canon New Cosmos of Photography Contest 2015



## Diko (May 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Those who are keen in participating in photo contests should take a look at this one:

*Canon New Cosmos of Photography Contest 2015*


----------



## zim (May 12, 2015)

Hey jrista you should enter this, go for it!


----------



## Diko (May 18, 2015)

Haha. A good one. I think everyone can participate. 

In their *Entry information* they state under *Entry conditions*:

_Each Applicant (individual or group) may enter only one work. The same person may not enter simultaneously as an individual and a group._

However later on under *How to submit your work* -> _*Still image data*_:

The image size should be 1200 x 1600 pixels or larger (recommended)._ Up to 100 photos or 500 MB can be uploaded._

Now this is a controversy. It could be either tech aspects of possible uploads or under work is meant a patch of 100 photos.

What do you think?


----------

